# cant get em in



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

on our property we have deer,turkey,dove,squrriels,rabbits u name it. But we are haveing troble with the cyotes. we just started haveing a problem with them and we cant seem to get any to come in. me and my partner have an electronic caller and an eletric rabbit that shakes. we tried setting up in deer plots and on power linestrips. we have only seen one cyote and it got away unscaved. we hear them every night and see them all the time ,but when we go to hunt them we never see them. we hunt with sentlock, 243's, shot guns, the works. got any advice


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Carry the 243 with you wherever you go. My grandpa used to keep a 12 guage with slugs with him while on his tractors just incase a coyote came by.

Have you been hunting in the day or night? If you're hearing them all the time at night then try howling back when they howl. That should catch their attention and hopefully bring the bunch of 'em in.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

how much sound does the electric rabbit make, how much sound do you make when coming to the stand, do you play the wind, are you skylined, do you alternate between the calls, and try them all


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

we hunt during the day and we are looking over a ridge. we always play the wind too. i cant take the 243 whever i go becase we live so close to a nehiborhood.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd suggest hunting more at night if that's when you're hearing them most. If it's just the rabbit in distress that you're doing, try throwing in a couple lonesome howls and whatnot.


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

Do u mean dark if so then we cant do it its illigal where i live in my gamezone.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ahhh, I see. Well then dusk and dawn would be good times to go.


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

we cant just go out in a truck and spotlight em. we sit. thnks though.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

try a pup distress or something along those lines, that should bring um runnin this time of year!


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

we just got a permit that states we can kill them by any means. so we should hunt them at night with pup distress or rabbit distress.right. three cyotes were at our house last night not 30 yrds from the house and they backed off about 100yrds. :sniper: now i can get all three of the dogs.
thanks


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Bo, night time is the best time. Use a red light if you can and hunt with two people, one shooter and one lighter. 
Work at it together a little before you go hunting. You well find the light must be held even with the scope, not infront of it. 
There are a few tricks to night hunting, that's why I said practice a little first....Good luck

PS, once you've called them in and didn't get em, maybe back for a few days, coyotes are not stupid. Sounds like you may have a denned up pair not far away, they should be having pups at anytime if they haven't already. The pup in distress well be a killer sound.


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

niiiiiiiiiiiice :sniper: :sniper: :beer: :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Danny I like your post but I dont agree with not having the light in front of the scope. What would it hurt if the light is ahead of the scope?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Nothing, I said it wrong lol, I can do that I'm old. If you hold the light behind the eye peace of the scope the shooter can't see. Thanks for catching that, I don't want someone doing the wrong thing.


----------

